# The Range Officer said to Improvise



## RogerH (May 28, 2012)

He said use the shovel to take the bad guys gun. then go save your family. she used papa's Glock 19 to finish the job.Keep in mind shes only 11
RRGC 10-6-2012 - YouTube


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks to me like she did a bang up job.


Particularly for a 11 y/o - she stayed very calm.

Good job young lady.

:smt1099


----------



## RogerH (May 28, 2012)

dondavis3 said:


> Looks to me like she did a bang up job.
> 
> Particularly for a 11 y/o - she stayed very calm.
> 
> ...


She is very focused this was her first time shooting the coarse with the Glock. She had been shooting her Dad's taurus 247 but he traded it for a 1911 38 super. So she was going to use the heavy older ruger so i asked her if she wanted to use her grandmother's Glock 19 and i would shoot my Glock 21. She shoots really well for her age. the last sinarioe was all steel targets and she use the family pump 20 gage shot gun . she dont miss with it. going to see about a shot gun vest for her today


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Good for her.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Very good for her...


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

That is awesome! She did very well.


----------

